# Suche Lied aus dem Film Boogie Nights



## FrozenBoy (21. Oktober 2011)

Der Titel sagt alles.
Das Lied wird in den letzten 15 Minuten des Films gespielt. Ca. bei 2 Std. und 23 Min. 
Direkt nach der Geburt von Bucks Jungen sagt Jack Horner (Burt Reynolds): "Nur keine Hektik Leute, irgendwann mal dieses Jahr..." während Andere den Truck ausladen.
Dann ruft er: "Maurice" und in diesem Augeblick wird ein rein Instrumentales Lied eingespielt, was die komplette Kameraszene läuft, die ihn durch das Haus verfolgt bis zu dem Punkt wo Amber Waves (Julianne Moore) sagt: "Sind wir so weit?" 

Ich habe beide Alben, den Boogie Nights Sountrack Vol. 1 und Vol. 1 und auf keinem ist es drauf.
Vielleicht habe ich nicht gründlich genug gegooglet, gefunden habe ich jedenfalls nichts


----------



## troppa (22. Oktober 2011)

Hm, laut Wikipedia solls das hier sein. Könnte vlt. hinkommen.


----------



## FrozenBoy (22. Oktober 2011)

Nein, ist ne andere Szene von dem dort die Rede ist. 
Das Lied was du meinst kommt eher gegen Anfang bis Mitte des Films.

Bei Wiki hab ich auch schon nachgelesen. 

Aber danke für den Versuch. 
Sonst noch wer ne Lösung?


----------

